# Edgewater Surprise Last Night



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Went down to Edgewater with Viper 205 in an attempt to catch some smelt, hung the light on a pole by the park benches all sorts of bait fish came in, gizzard shad, emeralds, and two smelt that Viper had on but they popped off. I guess they aren't ready yet....Now for the good part, I had another rod in my truck so I put on a steelie setup with a 6# flouro leader and a 1/64 jig and a few maggots, I tossed it out 15 feet just off from where the light was bringing in the baitfish just off the wall. First cast BAM my bomber went down I set the hook and felt a big fish it took off like a bat out of hell at first I thought I tied into a steelie because the way it took off but as I got it closer to the wall I turned out to me a PIKE :B , I faught it all the way down the wall about 75 ft and Steve went down by the rocks by the last ramp and tried to land it without a net, my line broke but he was able to tackle it aon the rocks and grab it and land it. 

Man it was great, my first pike ever!! I don't know how long it was but it appeared to be between 32-35 inches had a nice body on it too, after a quick couple cell phone pics the pike swam away. Here are the two pics I grabbed not the great but the one in front of my headlights turned out okay.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Sure looks cold out there! Kev-your a true multi-species angler now! Nice catch.

Tim


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

GREAT catch! that fish sure looks bigger than 33 inches to me! Anyhow congrats.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice catch!!!! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow! nice! looks more like about 40" to me!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish. Thought I had a nice one at the Rock Hall last spring, but it popped the line....


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Job Bro!!!! now i know why you called.. you need to learn how to leave voice mail messages..LOL

Wow... i think that is closer to 40 inches also.....

FRank


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Really? Your very first one? I've lost count...They are fun to catch, because they put up a great fight, but on some waters they are a bothersome fish when you are in a Walleye tournament. lol

That's a beauty though Kevin...nice and healthy. Congrats! 

Juls


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow! Nice fish. 6# mono .....sheeezz I bet that was fun.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't you tell a GIANT SMELT when you see one?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Outstanding Gator!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Juls said:


> Really? Your very first one? I've lost count...They are fun to catch, because they put up a great fight, but on some waters they are a bothersome fish when you are in a Walleye tournament. lol
> 
> That's a beauty though Kevin...nice and healthy. Congrats!
> 
> Juls


Yep first one Juls, I've never fished out of Ohio except for salmon on Ontario. I know guys catch them like bluegill up in canada and many other lakes my Dad has caught tons of them. I'm pretty much a Erie guy only I've fished alot of inland lakes since I was a kid but never really targeted anything except bass,walleye and never caught one by accident, So this is a great catch for me. Totally sweet, given how and where and when I caught it I bet it will never ever happen agan. 

I've heard all sorts of stories of the folks on Tour catching all sorts of other fish while walleyeing I seen the giant musky during the PWT at Dryden.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Kool! Now we can all come down and fish for Pike  my mom always told me good things happen to good people


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey K gonefishin,
How did you like that fight compared to a LE walleye? Bet it had your heart rate waaay up.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I know there are alot of pike down there, my dad and uncle both had pike follow baits till they pulled it out of the water, I know other guys have hooked up with them but not to many landed. I talked to a guy in a green pro-v who bass fishes all the time at edgewater he's caught many throwing white spinner baits in the spring, this is one of the biggest I've heard of being caught. 

Lewzer, ohh man the fight was great it made runs like a steelie would, it was a mix between steelies, walleye and bass fights, man I can't stop thinking about it, my legs where trembling once I knew it was a pike, not to many fish get me exited anymore but this one sure did. thank god for Viper 205 and he was there to land it for me it wasn't easy believe me a total freak show trying to get that thing on land. 

Thanks again for standing by 205.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

so kev, i guess the biggest question is, was it worth the frigid temps and snowstorm you endured for him?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

That's one heck of a catch. Caught a # of pike in canada. You might have under estimated the length. It's a good one. Like I always say, you can't catch fish if you don't fish. So a big hearty congrats for the fish and the effort.:B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> so kev, i guess the biggest question is, was it worth the frigid temps and snowstorm you endured for him?



Dude it's always worth it, pike or no pike I just love fishing period. nothing prevents me from getting my fish on. LOL. :B


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

very nice fish...sometimes the suprise catches are the most fun! 
good job landing it on light gear.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow. Very nice fish! I never knew a tiny 1/64 jig tipped with maggots would catch a nice pike like that! I've only caught them on larger baits. Congrats!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice Northern! :B


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

From the picture I'll give you 38" anyhow. Congrats on a nice fish. That will shorten up the winter for you. By the way...you need to get out of town. Ia m not telling you anything you do not know but there are a ton of opportunities for catching other species that will thrill the %#*! out of you. As much as you enjoy fishing think about expanding your area of focus if only while on vacation, etc. You will love it. I did one day of fishing on family vacations to Florida(LM Bass), and TN (striped bass) that are memories of a lifetime. And then there are the oceans of the world.... Life is short. If you can make it happen don't overlook it. Congrats again!
Gene


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I fished off the coast of Mexio in October caught a 36 inch Baracuda and some other weird fish. I also have done some Salmon trips to Ontario. I use all my vacation time for pre fishing for tourney's, plus one regular vacation with friends or the woman I've been to Cali a couple times but didn't fish. I am planning a musky trip to St Clair with a friend as well. I only have so much time to take off work and travel to places to fish. I'm only 28 I have plenty of time to go elsewhere to fish. I love walleyeing so much it's hard to leave the capital of the world you know. Nice way to bring in 2008 with a rare catch first fish of the year.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

very nice cold weather fish :B :B


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know what's better the fish or the story of viper "tackling" it...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That would be a blast to catch this time of year.  You kind of look like Darth Vader


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

FANTASTIC bonus catch! Great story.

Catches like that are what makes me always throw about 10 'last casts' before leaving.

I'd say you were conservative on the length of the fish too.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a pig man! At least 40" mabey even a little bigger than that!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice Kevin wait till this summer on St.Clair. One big Muskie will ruin you forever..Later Scott...


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go K ! ! ! !
It takes a pollack to catch a monster pike off the shore-line in Cleveland ! ! !


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice job Kevin, looks like a real "BRUTE", wow thats awesome!
Was thinking of getting the boat back out this wknd, but DONT
think so....Let the ICE games begin...I hope! See you in the spring
K-Gone, have a good Winter!

Jack

COOLERKING79 (68 CLEV)


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish! Crazy what you get under a bobber.:B Would say thats a low 40.


----------



## parmaangler (May 20, 2007)

I am assuming this is very uncommon, since i have heard no one ever say anything about catching a northern on the central basin shore line. Where do you think this came from? Out of the cuyahoga?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice one kev!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh yes, that baby is sweet..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

parmaangler said:


> I am assuming this is very uncommon, since i have heard no one ever say anything about catching a northern on the central basin shore line. Where do you think this came from? Out of the cuyahoga?


Actually they are very common down there, but not while smelt fishing I have caught some while bass fishing the shoreline.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice pike!!! I witnessed this catch. They were very pleased to hook up with a "steelie" but you should have heard them when they realized it was a pike. Glad you guys got it in without a net. I started to head back to my car for a net to help but realized I did not bring one either.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

WoW nice job K-gone...Congrats. That's gotta be the the biggest/best Bonus fish I have ever seen out of Edgewater in my life time.

No cabin fever for you!! Goes to show you, you can't catch anything if you sit on your arse in front of the tube.

TC
Dave


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

That is a very healthy looking fish. What a suprise that must of been, good work tag teaming that bad boy. One to reel it in and one to "tackle" it.....thats classic!!! I would guesstimate it to go around 36".


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish, I'de give it at LEAST 36 inches. Way to go!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Nicely Done! Awesome pic, do you have an out of state license? Looks like you're just visiting the planet for some good fishin'.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That's actually Steve (viper 205) that's holding the fish, I wish I would have been able to check it out a little bit and see inside it's mouth and just look at it for a second but he had a good hold on it and we wanted to get the fish back in the water quickly, ohh well I got a few pics and a great memory. 

Thanks for the cool comments OGF.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

my dad hooked up with a northern the winter of 05/06 of a similar size. he said man was that a fight(he got his on a ice rod steelhead setup w/ #6 line $ jig)


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

You have to love it when you can catch fish like that in your own back yard!!


What a great looking fish and a great job of landing such a beast on the rocks with lite tackle.You are truely a fisherman. Congratulation!! :B


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Good thing you took darth vader with you to land that fish!

I am with you Kgone if your not out there you don't know what kind of experiences your missing!


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Kev,
Congrads on the pike bro,,,,,,there a ton of fun arent they?????Now you see why i go up to St.Clair Musky fishing.Nice catch,,,,
Kdog


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely a nice pike for Ohio. I've pulled several out of Mosquito with the largest going 38". Most were caught in early spring on small jigs but the bigger one hit a husky jerk in July. There are some nice northerns in St. Clair in addition to the muskies, smallies and 'eyes. I caught one in the 12-15 lb range while trolling a husky jerk for walleyes right as a storm came up on us. those sharp teeth managed to rip my hand open as I tried to get my lure back while the lake kicked up.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Pike!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Seaturd said:


> I caught one in the 12-15 lb range while trolling a husky jerk for walleyes right as a storm came up on us.



Seems like Pike and Musky like to eat just before a storm. I've caught a few right on the edge of storms. Goes along with the "EDGE" theory of fishing in my book.  

Nice Pike K-Gone !!!! :B


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice fish Kevin! That should help you get through the winter.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

nice!!!! good job kdog and steve. pictures look good for cell phone


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

That's a big WOW!

I agree with the other posts that it's bigger.

I've caught a couple on Erie while fishing for other things but that's the biggest I ever saw coming from Erie. I've caught more of them up north but I don't believe I ever got one after dark. I was under the impression they had poor night vision. 

That's impressive. If the ice sets up I might have to go down and set some tip ups and see if I can corner a dumb one!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice Pike, I remember a few years back jv, who used to post on this board, or the old one, (cant remember) posted a thread about heading to Conny one day but it was too rough to put the boat on the water so he passed some time walking around the harbor casting. Remember him posting a picture of 4 nice pike that he caught that day. Conny does have a fair amount of weeds in the harbor.


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, never knew there were pike in that area. Knew they occasionally caught them near Huron and in East and West harbor.

Nice Fish!


----------



## lbartlet (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello to the community of angler fishermen.


lbartlet


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin,

sweet fish! You lucky dog.


----------



## Matty (Jul 18, 2007)

Dumb question! Can u keep pike?


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

can you keep pike, yes and they're one of my favorite fish to eat! the only thing is they are a pain to clean.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Watch the video on you tube. Only took him a couple minutes and he had the Y bones out and 4 nice fillets.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great story heck of a fish as well, you deserve a fish like that being out in the temps.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I was reading the newest In-Fisherman last night and there was a big story on fishing for ice out pike with bobbers and jigs, huh....I know what I will be doing off Cleveland this coming March and April after ice out, I also read up on the spawning of these toothy fish, I knew some but now I know alot and have enough info to try and catch more, I know they are swimming around the harbours and back bay areas of Cleveland now I just need to use the bow mount for other than trolling I got a couple friends interested in fishing for them, the state record is 22 pounds 42 inches, On Erie...I'm sure there are some much bigger than that.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I got on a thread last year and said the new record would come from Erie, people thought I was crazy!Cleaner water more weeds more food no pressure = big fish!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I was reading the newest In-Fisherman last night and there was a big story on fishing for ice out pike with bobbers and jigs, huh....I know what I will be doing off Cleveland this coming March and April after ice out, I also read up on the spawning of these toothy fish, I knew some but now I know alot and have enough info to try and catch more, I know they are swimming around the harbours and back bay areas of Cleveland now I just need to use the bow mount for other than trolling I got a couple friends interested in fishing for them, the state record is 22 pounds 42 inches, On Erie...I'm sure there are some much bigger than that.


For many many years the state record was a fish taken out of East Harbor.
Do any of the guys bass fishing there get into them nowadays??


----------



## pikemaven (Jan 1, 2008)

Great fish for this area! I love pike fishing and have a website dedicated to it.

Visit it at http://pikemaven.googlepages.com if you like.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

oh yes there still in there early in the year when there spawning just fish around were the big mats of grass are and you might get lucky


----------

